# Haywood Rally



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

Apologies to the Rally Officers, but we won't after all be able to attend the Haywood Farm Rally--- we don't finish our medical appointments until 4pm on the 30th, also last night at about the same time we were stuck in a 10 mile tail back near Plymouth due to long term roadworks--- so sorry again, hope to see you sometime


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thats ok lecky appreciate the notice


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

*ROSS ON WYE RALLY*

 SO confused re this rally .... can I ask who is going..? We may be able to come along but need to know that it is definitely on for sure?
Sounds a lovely place and of course not too far from us! Ana xx


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana. Up to yesterday it was on. Shirley and I will be there, don't know who else, a lot have dropped out.
Hope to see you there.
Sid


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Ana
we're going too :lol: :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We hope to still go and if we do I think we may be there tomorrow if Paul has no work come in or if not Sat without fail. Look forward to seeing you. Ana xx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we'll be there, as long as the van passes the mOT test! 
Dave (nuke) is also going last I heard - he'd better be, I've done some work in preparation....


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: We have now made the big decision and are definitely going .... any more feel like joining us....?!! ps the weather forecast LIES .. it's going to be good....please don't hold me to that though!! We own 2 very ferocious yorkies!! :roll: Ana xx


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi all especially BognorMike,
I cant make it unfortunately well not for the weekend in the van anyways 

Jue had an operation today and although routine it puts her out of action for the next 2-3 days.

I will be popping in sometime though to see everyone in the car.

As its all completely informal there is nothing to miss 

Doe anyone fancy being i/c i.e. just the person who ensures all is ok, and collects monies to give to Dennis the site owner ?

Please PM me if so

BognorMike let me know what these pre - preparations are I'm intrigued.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dave - have sent a PM. 
Will be there - Stella2's passed her MOT, aim to get there late afternoon.


----------

